# Shows members are attending



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

With the competition season fast approaching i was wondering what shows members are thinking of attending or entering

im going to the NABBA West Britain to watch as injury stopped me competing this year (again) im also going to Mr SouthPort in april to judge and possibly the NABBA North West

would be good to see any MC members who may be there


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Expo and British grand prix


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll probably go to the Kent classic again as its local and will be at the expo on the Saturday.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Expo but no plans for shows although would like to. What are the Midland's shows like Doc?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Dorsey said:


> Expo but no plans for shows although would like to. What are the Midland's shows like Doc?


the NABBA England at Brierly Hill in October is a good show very good standard mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bleedin yam yams never want to travel anywhere

might go to expo just for a nose around never been to one before


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lozza said:


> bleedin yam yams never want to travel anywhere
> 
> might go to expo just for a nose around never been to one before


Expo is a really good event


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Are their many shows down in the south west?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I ain't no Yam Yam, not too far off though!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Anything down portsmouth way?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

jordan0689 said:


> Are their many shows down in the south west?


The NABBA west is in Exeter and always a good show and you can usually see Stu Core, Lewis Breed and Pscarb walking around looking large as well as myself trying to look large .... i think EllieMc on here is competing in that show too


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

BJ1938 said:


> Anything down portsmouth way?


Probably one of the best shows of the year is in Portsmouth the UKBFF south is usually hosted there and is a sell out every year. They usally have a big name guest poser appearing too .. in the past they have had Marcus Ruhl, Ernie Talor, Victor Martinez etc

its usally held over easter period in the town hall i think


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

May be worth a visit do you know when it is?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

NABBA WEST on 29th april mate details at this link

NABBA - National Amateur Bodybuilders' Association

always a few guys from MC there


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers for that dr m


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers doc, will have a look for it... although easter weekend is my stag do in Brighton with 70 lads... uke:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

BJ1938 said:


> Cheers doc, will have a look for it... although easter weekend is my stag do in Brighton with 70 lads... uke:


lol well the stag do sounds a better laugh tbh ..... :thumb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> With the competition season fast approaching i was wondering what shows members are thinking of attending or entering
> 
> im going to the NABBA West Britain to watch as injury stopped me competing this year (again) im also going to Mr SouthPort in april to judge and possibly the NABBA North West
> 
> would be good to see any MC members who may be there


i will be at the NABBA West hopefully taking my class and an invite to the finals at the begining of June, then hopefully the Worlds and Universe.....i will be at the UKBFF Port Talbot show and i am judging at the Mr Hercules Olympia weekend in May....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

PScarb said:


> i will be at the NABBA West hopefully taking my class and an invite to the finals at the begining of June, then hopefully the Worlds and Universe.....i will be at the UKBFF Port Talbot show and i am judging at the Mr Hercules Olympia weekend in May....


will be good to see u on stage again Paul


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

NABBA on the 14 of april two mates showing that day


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm competing at the BNBF Scottish on the 10th of June, will working with Extreme at the NABBA Scotland, and possibly the UKBFF Scotland, and then hopefully I get an invite to the BNBF Britain in September.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

AChappell said:


> I'm competing at the BNBF Scottish on the 10th of June, will working with Extreme at the NABBA Scotland, and possibly the UKBFF Scotland, and then hopefully I get an invite to the BNBF Britain in September.


where about are these events being held Andy?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

The BNBF will be at Perth Concert Hall, very nice venue, always well run and presented show. The NABBA Scotland will be at Glenrothes halls, always a good show lots of familiar faces and the crowd are mad for it and the UKBFF will be held at Paisley town hall, Flex Lewis is guest posing this year so might be worth a look in if you want to see him in the flesh, while the BNBF finals will be in Manchester not sure about the venue.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Seeing flex Lewis would be good actually!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Probably very few this year. Only 50-50 about wether I'll be at the NABBA North-East; am gonna try get to NPA Yorkshires as a mate is competing. Prob not doing NABBA Brits this year.

Wouldn't mind UKBFF British/Grand Prix, but thats all for the time being.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I think me and Frank are definately going to the grand prix

We went last year at the Excel in London, expo part was pants but the actually competition was superb. Seeing guys like Branch Warren in the flesh is awe inspiring!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I quite fancy a wee trip to the London show too actually, but I'll check it out closer to the time, it's after the Mr O this years so there will no doubt be some big names.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

get your arses to

date to be confirmed still it seems... DAVE!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Will everyone be tanned up in thongs though Cal??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im keeping my fingers crossed 

who`s gonna dare stand next to thecrazycal and have theyre condition shown up tho lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> get your arses to
> 
> date to be confirmed still it seems... DAVE!


Well I didn't want to ask to change the date again! Didn't want to mess people about ya see. Felt bad enough the first time lol.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're at;

NABBA Northern Ireland, Belfast - 21/4

NAC South West, Aldershot - 22/4

NABBA Scotland, Glenrothes - 28/4

NABBA W.Britain, Exeter - 29/4

NABBA N.West, Southport - 13/5

Bodypower, Birmingham NEC - 18,19,20/5

NABBA Britain Finals, Southport - 2/6

NABBA World Championships, Dublin - 16/6

UKBFF Leeds - 23/9

IFBB British Grand Prix, Manchester - 20,21/10

NABBA Universe, Southport - 3/11

This is us having cut back on working a few shows too! Is it any wonder I hate people in fake tan by the end of every year?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ill be at nabba north, maybe the britain, a couple of local shows (mr atlantis/tyneside and mr northumberland/ibfa britain), ukbff leeds... hopefully the grand prix too and ukbff finals.

also going to the martial arts show at the nec - martial arts version of bodypower - maybe bodypower too!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Anybody attending the UKBFF LONDON & S.E. CHAMPIONSHIPS in Hayes, Middlesex next Sunday

I'll be there, be good to maybe meet any MC faces!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm competing in the NABBA Northwest at the weekend. It's my first NABBA showing and I am a bit scared, did a smaller show as a run out 10 days ago and almost lost the plot this week, BUT hoping I'll do myself and all those supporting me proud now.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

We'll be there in spirit wishing you all the best!!

Good luck mate and don't forget the pics!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will now be at the NABBA NW judging really looking forward to it


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

My target has always been on the BNBF Scottish championships in 4 weeks time, but fellow Extremist and over 50's Mr Universe Graham Park has talked me into doing the UKBFF show this weekend. So I'll be stepping on stage rather than spectating this time. Here's a picture taken of me and my training partner Hannah a few days ago. No prizes for Scotlands whitest man!

View attachment 3603


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fantastic condition Andy, best of luck this wkd.

You at the Expo next wk or is it too far to travel?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm at the Scottish cup final next week to see my team take on Hibs  can't wait so I won't be making the expo this year Dorsey.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Well I competed at the NABBA NW in Ladies Toned figure yesterday. I came away with 4th place and an invite to the finals. Fairly happy with that! I've got fair hair and am wearing a red bikini in these photos-furthest to the right on the second photo.

View attachment 3615
View attachment 3616


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats, you look in great shape - good calves!!

I've got no idea why but I had it in my head you were a bloke!!! Ha. :noidea:


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! Well done! I agree with Dorsey's calves comment


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> Congrats, you look in great shape - good calves!!
> 
> I've got no idea why but I had it in my head you were a bloke!!! Ha. :noidea:


Ha ha.

Thanks re the calves, always had good calves think they come from my running days and I rarely trained them in this prep.


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Well done chick! You look really good. Your upperback/shoulders & arms look good as well as those calves! and congrats on the Britain invite. I take it you managed to cope with the last week and enjoyed being on stage? x


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

jo fairbairn said:


> Well done chick! You look really good. Your upperback/shoulders & arms look good as well as those calves! and congrats on the Britain invite. I take it you managed to cope with the last week and enjoyed being on stage? x


Thanks, I wasn't sure if I'd end up in Trained or not but the judges decided I am a Toned competitor (which is the class I entered). I also competed 2 weeks ago in Jo Walker's show which was a dry run for the final week, which I found absolutely fine. Only problem I had was when I did so well I lost motivation for the second showing, and almost gave up! Did find I was more confident on stage the second time.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Rose, just enough balance of muscularity tone and harness to stay in the class, although I can see why you thought you might be moved up, your glutes look solid, nice calves too. Getting to step on stage at the NABBA Britain against the best in the UK will be a great motivator for the coming months so be sure to take up the invite and see how you compare to the best. Well done again representing the muscle chatters!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

AChappell said:


> Well done Rose, just enough balance of muscularity tone and harness to stay in the class, although I can see why you thought you might be moved up, your glutes look solid, nice calves too. Getting to step on stage at the NABBA Britain against the best in the UK will be a great motivator for the coming months so be sure to take up the invite and see how you compare to the best. Well done again representing the muscle chatters!


Thanks for the support, I shall be posting my entry very soon and look forward to developing my package further for next year. This years goal initially was to step on stage and belong there, I didn't really dare to hope for an invite to the Britain but it became clear this was indeed quite possible and I'm obviously very pleased about it.


----------

